# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نظام قدیمم برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ چیکار کنم؟

## asalshah

_سلام وقتتون بخیر من سال ۹۴ دیپلم گرفتم و داوطلب کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هستم 
یه سوال داشتم من نمره علوم اجتماعی و سلامت ندارم برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟باید امتحانشون بدم؟_

----------


## monina

نظام قدیم ترمیم معدل نداره دعا کنین  تاثیر قطعی معدل از بین بره

----------


## monina

سلام دوستان تو تل.گرام کانال اخبار وزارت آموزش و پرورش ۲۰۰ کا عضو داره پیام درباره ی تغییرات کنکور گذاشته مخالفا لایک کرد موافقا دیس لایک
شما هم برین نظرات خودتونو اعلام کنین
(تو قسمت جستجو تل.گرام بنویسین اخبار وزارت آموزش و پرورش)

یه راهی برای نشون دادن نظراتمونه

----------


## ha.hg

واقعا‌نمیدونم‌چرا‌متوجه  نیستید‌‌که‌چیزی‌به‌اس  ‌
ترمیم‌واسه‌نظام‌قدیم‌وج  ود‌نداره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## wish7

> _سلام وقتتون بخیر من سال ۹۴ دیپلم گرفتم و داوطلب کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هستم 
> یه سوال داشتم من نمره علوم اجتماعی و سلامت ندارم برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟باید امتحانشون بدم؟_


مشکلی نیسته.

----------


## Tara_Z

ببین در این مورد تاپیک زیاد هست. اونارو بخون. خودم یکی گذاشتم. اگه تونستی بخون.

----------

